# Long Range Possibility



## Abubob (Nov 3, 2022)

I know it’s long range but it’s the first possibility for heavy snow for northern New England.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 5, 2022)

Gettin’ better.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Gettin’ better.


That looks like r$&n though for most of NE.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> That looks like r$&n though for most of NE.


It does. But still snow in VT and Maine border.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2022)

Okay … now it’s all r… but it’s really all about the change after.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2022)

If you don’t like the weather, wait a minute….


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> If you don’t like the weather, wait a minute….


Wait a week maybe.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 7, 2022)

This one is getting better.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 15, 2022)

New storm on the horizon. Hopefully won’t interfere with the World Cup. That would be ironic if they would get the course all set after all the warm weather only to be cancelled due to snow.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 12, 2022)

Very complicated system forming that involves the clipper that just passed through could be big for NH.


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 13, 2022)

NOAA Graphical Forecast for Northeast


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2022)

rocojerry said:


> NOAA Graphical Forecast for Northeast


Nope. Too much wet stuff. Make it ALL SNOW. And then show again.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2022)

I don’t know if this works or not. Just didn’t want to post on youtube.

https://share.icloud.com/photos/04d--Sj7a0ZUd-gUTGSUG8WRQ


----------



## Abubob (Dec 31, 2022)

This looks more promising


----------



## Abubob (Jan 7, 2023)

One week pattern holding firm. All that needs to happen is for a low to form off the coast to keep us out of the rain.


----------

